# Van Staal VSX Traverse



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a 200 X-Series and the line lay is awesome. I also have a VS150 and out of curiosity, I contacted VS to see about buying a VSX traverse guide to find out if it would work in my older model ( I've picked up mixed reports in different forums.) From what I understand, the main shaft is also longer in the VSX but that is due to the new drag knob (I certainly could be wrong about that.) 

Here is their response...._We are sorry but these are not for sale at this time. If you are having issues with one, you will need to send your reel to the address below and we will be happy to take care of it for you. 

Thank you for contacting us,

Van Staal Service
6109 E. Apache
Tulsa, OK 74115
800-718-7335_

I find it odd that you can purchase any part you desire for the VS series (including the SR100/150 TRAVERSE GUIDE part #SR1017 for only $14.79) and any part you desire for the X-series MINUS the updated parts.

Has anybody with the same size in both series tried to see if the updated parts were interchangeable? 

Just curious.


----------



## Arby (Feb 3, 2016)

*VSX Upgrade*

Not only is the Traverse Guide different, the position of the Roller and Spindle in the Main Gear are in a different position, so the gear would also need to be replaced. Now you've pushed the upgrade cost to around $150. Now add a new Main Shaft, Drag Knob and Spool Spindle you just went past $300.
Only you can decide if it's worth it.
Right now the main reason you cannot purchase the parts is because they can only produce enough parts to keep up with production of the reels along with a few extra for warranty repairs. Remember, most of the parts in these reels are machined or ground, not stamped so production is slow. Their tolerances are quite tight, so I would think a lot of the parts don't make the cut.
Arby


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Arby said:


> Not only is the Traverse Guide different, the position of the Roller and Spindle in the Main Gear are in a different position, so the gear would also need to be replaced. Now you've pushed the upgrade cost to around $150. Now add a new Main Shaft, Drag Knob and Spool Spindle you just went past $300.
> Only you can decide if it's worth it.
> Right now the main reason you cannot purchase the parts is because they can only produce enough parts to keep up with production of the reels along with a few extra for warranty repairs. Remember, most of the parts in these reels are machined or ground, not stamped so production is slow. Their tolerances are quite tight, so I would think a lot of the parts don't make the cut.
> Arby



Thanks. That was the answer I needed. As much digging as I have been doing, I couldn't find anything definitive.

No. It's not worth it. Reel functions fine as it is.


----------

